# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Quiz: Autism / Aspergers

## Antidote

Online quiz for autism spectrum / Aspergers available at:  http://rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php

Post your results if you like. I think a lot of us will get moderate to high scores on this.

Mine:
Your Aspie score: 69 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 129 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

----------


## Ont Mon

Your Aspie score: 135 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 86 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

----------


## L

Your Aspie score: 71 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 125 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

----------


## mightypillow

Your Aspie score: 122 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 67 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie
*

*

----------


## compulsive

Your Aspie score: 123 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 64 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

Detailed results suitable for printing (PDF) (The file is only retained for one hour. Download it if you want to keep it.)



I was surprised at some of the questions and how closely it fit me lol

----------


## ev0ker

That was long!

Your Aspie score: 58 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 144 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

----------


## Equinox

Your Aspie score: 120 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 107 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

----------


## VickieKitties

Your Aspie score: 133 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 83 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie*



*Didn't realize I was so compulsive.  :/

----------


## sanspants

148 out of 200. Very likely...

I'd been suspecting it for the last few weeks, ever since a friend who is a therapist started talking about "singular mindsets" and "fixating on things." I said, I do that...

----------


## sanspants

> Your Aspie score: 123 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 64 of 200
> You are very likely an Aspie
> 
> Detailed results suitable for printing (PDF) (The file is only retained for one hour. Download it if you want to keep it.)
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at some of the questions and how closely it fit me lol



Likewise, man. I was a little bit wide-eyed. I don't think anyone I know would characterize me as having the disorder, but this test seems to say I do.

----------


## compulsive

> Likewise, man. I was a little bit wide-eyed. I don't think anyone I know would characterize me as having the disorder, but this test seems to say I do.



Well idk I do seem to be a bit aspie. But it might be because of SA though. so idk.

----------


## Antidote

SA and Aspergers / ASD are often comorbid.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Your Aspie score: 119 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 92 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

----------


## sanspants

> SA and Aspergers / ASD are often comorbid.



That would stand to reason. I think a lot of Aspie traits are often the result of SA, too. For example, I have a slightly-odd walk because I have scoliosis, not because of anything psychological. But because i work in a wide-open space where people watch one another crossing the room all day, I've heard plenty of comments about it. And I'm a little paranoid as a result. All of that causes me to score higher on the Aspie than I otherwise would.

----------


## Equinox

> Your Aspie score: 119 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 92 of 200
> You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits



Seems we're the only hybrids so far!  :boogie:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Seems we're the only hybrids so far!



 :Celebrate:

----------


## insigniff

Your Aspie score: 124 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 59 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie*
*

----------


## Alexis1213

Your Aspie score: 155 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 52 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie ( I do have Aspergers (Autism)

----------


## Daniel C

Hmmm...

----------


## billius

Your Aspie score: 53 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 153 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical
Untitled_.jpg

----------


## Member11

I'm a hybrid. :: 

Your Aspie score: 105 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 103 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

----------


## basuraeuropea

Your Aspie score: 30 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 183 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

----------


## Kirsebaer

Your Aspie score: 83 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 127 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Taken with a grain of salt, but here's what I ended up with.


Your Aspie score: 87 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 110 of 200
You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits

----------


## Cassie

My score neurodiverse (aspie) states score of 162 out of 200 

Then neurotypical (non autistic) 51 out of 200 

States you are very likely autistic 

Nothing new every time I take this test like 6 times in the last 5 years I am always listed as ranging in a aspie level 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

